# business idea



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi guys,

I rarely on homesteading today and never post in this particular section but thought that you might appreciate this idea.

First of all this is not my idea at all, I just saa saw two young woman at a farmers market this morning doing some business and thought that it might be a good idea to proposed on this board.

You will not be rich, nor famous but from what I saw if you are leaving in a metro area it might pay some bills for you or help your kids make some pocket money.

The idea is pretty well known, it is a petting zoo. Nothing new there. But they made a tiny petting zoo. a couple of rabbit, a few ducklings, a chinchilla, a turtle .... I watch it for 30 minutes while enjoying a fresh lemonade and some live music, 5 kids per session, $1 a kid they racked up $25 in a half an hour. if they had business like this for 3 hours they have probably made $150. Sure a lot of work, I could see those two women going back and forth non stop for 30 minutes, but I am sure it does pay for the feed of those little beast plus help promote their birthday party business.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Wonderful idea and helps youngsters become more familiar with common farm animals (and maybe even ones not so common).

The downside is, if you're anyone like me..you don't like a lot of folks out at your place


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have often thought of this. I would do a traveling petting zoo though for birthday parties, you know for the rich folks.
A goat or two, a sheep, maybe minis. Bunnies, ducks, chicks and to top it off pony rides.
But I would rather stay home so I never went forward.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

The one at the state fair has purell dispensers as you exit, so they don't get sued for germs, I guess.


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

Ed Norman said:


> The one at the state fair has purell dispensers as you exit, so they don't get sued for germs, I guess.


It was the same here ... as you know animals are full of dangerous bacteria for humanus big townus habitanus



mypatriotsupply said:


> The downside is, if you're anyone like me..you don't like a lot of folks out at your place


Well I have to admit this might not be a at home business, after all they do a market and birthday party, but I thought that the idea itself was brillant and just wanted to share it


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh I wasn't trying to be a Negative Nancy, it is a fairly cool idea and I can see how it would generate a nice supplemental income.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I do think it is a innovative idea. But either own nothing or else have really good insurance in case one of those kids gets traumatized by a scratch and has to have 25 million dollars to compensate them for their pain and suffering.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I like this idea a lot. I wouldn't worry as much about kids getting "traumatized" or scratched. If you're business savvy.. you can post "at your own risk" or even request your patrons sign "hold harmless" sheet to protect you. If my kids got scratched at a petting zoo I wouldn't try to sue the people. Geez. But that's just me.. we live in a sue-happy culture.

It's a nice idea and one that really helps you "work with what you have" if you're on a farm. I wish we had something like this closer to us (and maybe we do? I don't know). My kids would love doing that every month! They love seeing animals and feeding them. The pumpkin patch we visited last year (hour and half away) had one.. They sold tiny cups of feed for $1 and the kids enjoyed it SOOOOO much and so did I.


----------

